# Maglite LED and incan mods and drop-ins, Overview



## Gunner12

I know there has been a few "Searching for Maglite Upgrade threads" so Cydonia decided to ask me to start a thread as a quick guide/list of drop-ins and mods so everything is relatively together. (stickie?)

Feel free to post and add more info.



TigerhawkT3 said:


> .....
> *Incan:*
> 
> There are lots of good bulbs to use. Look for products from Osram, Philips, GE, Sylvania, and Welch-Allyn. These are only a few manufacturers out of many, so keep on the lookout.
> 
> Try www.bulbconnection.com. They carry lots of bulbs, and have at least some specs on most of them. They also have a great search function.
> .....
> Most high-powered incan mods will need an aluminum reflector (available from CPFer fivemega or www.kaidomain.com) and glass window (available from www.flashlightlens.com or www.kaidomain.com). Bulbs above 30-35W or so are likely to melt the stock plastic components.
> 
> Few bulbs have a standard PR base (the ROP bulb being an exception). The most common base for high-powered incans is a bi-pin, as seen in the stock incan Minimag. Of course, these are much more powerful, so you can't just drop them into a little plastic socket. There are two main options: get a PR>bi-pin adapter, or replace the entire bulb socket. You can get an adapter from fivemega or www.kaidomain.com. The second option, replacing the entire socket, requires more work, but is usually cheaper and more effective. The solution I use is CPFer kiu's "high-temp socket."
> 
> Ordinary alkaline batteries are pretty much out for most incan mods. The most popular solution is using NiMH AAs, either in an adapter or permanently assembled into a pack. For adapters, look for fivemega's or modamag's work. For custom-made battery packs, contact CPFer LuxLuthor or try www.cheapbatterypacks.com. The advantages of an adapter are that you can remove the cells from it and charge them individually, while a pack may be easier to handle and capable of higher current.
> 
> If you want to pack four AAs side-by-side, you'll generally need to bore out your Mag (for a greater inside diameter). Boring is also necessary for 2/3A cells (see www.cheapbatterypacks.com for more info on this size and other cells).
> 
> One bulb I'm using is the hundred-watt Osram 62138, which is used in the USL. The USL is a 2D Mag holding 11 high-current AA NiMHs, with a few thousand lumens of output. My version uses 12 weaker AA NiMHs in a 4D (with an LM317T-powered LED sticking out of the tailcap for a low mode). The 62138 is a very nice bulb, but there many others.
> 
> Remember, incan mods can pack some serious power, so please be careful.
> 
> *LED:*
> 
> The main issue with LED Magmods is the heat. The heat produced by an emitter (or emitters) must be moved away from it somehow, and that task is very difficult in the stock Mag bulb post. Even Mag's own MagLED has built-in thermal throttling, which decreases power as the unit heats up in order to prevent it from being damaged by the heat. For this reason, high-power LED mods generally pack a heatsink into the entire width of the Mag tube, to transfer heat from the emitter(s) to the heatsink, then to the Mag's body and into the surrounding environment.
> 
> To make your own custom mod, look for a heatsink from CPFers H22A, modamag (modamag's work is available at the Sandwich Shoppe), or others. These allow you to choose your own emitter(s) and driver(s) for a personalized touch.
> 
> One driver I've found handy for LED Magmods is the LM317T, available at RadioShack and www.kelvin.com, among other places. It allows you to power your emitter(s) with constant current, determined by a resistor or pot. Examples are the Birthday Mag (link, link) and EZ-Dim (link). This driver is cheap and easy to use, but is less efficient than many other drivers.
> 
> Another method to control the output of your LED Magmod is a simple resistor. Use a resistor calculator to determine what value(s) to use.
> 
> Minimags:
> 
> There aren't too many mods available for the Minimag. Most focus less on raw power and more on practicality. They generally have a bi-pin base (like the stock incan Minimag bulb) and an emitter, with a driver in the middle. Another old LED drop-in is the Opalec Newbeam. To my knowledge, there are no incan mods for the Minimag more powerful than the Auroralite hotwire kit.
> 
> ...Yet. :devil:





*Solitaire:*

LED:

SmjLED drop-in
Improves output to around Arc AAA(CS version I think) output.
Improves runtime
Sellers: Lighthound(2% off coupon "CPF", not sold anymore)
 
Tektite LT-3
Improves output and runtime.
Sellers: LED-replacement.
 
Other:


Strike Anywhere mod
Fill the inside with strike anywhere matches instead of an AAA battery.
More output then stock
Can actually start fires
Provides a water resistant match tube:
 
LED mods:


XP-E 10440
Small and bright
Runtime depends on battery quality and resistor
Aspherical version
 
XP-G 10280
Smaller then the above mod
Runtime also dependent on battery and resistor
can be made to work with a 10440.
 

*Minimag(2AAA):*

Terralux TLE-20
Decent output, good runtime, also fits the 2 AA minimag(and has the fitting reflector).
Might be possible to swap out the LED for something brighter.
Sellers: Batteryjunction(coupon code "CPF2006" for 5% off)
 
The SmjLED drop-in for the Solitaire fits but you'll need to use 1 AAA battery. 2 will fry the drop-in.
I've heard the SmJLED drop-in for the 2AA Minimag works too, but you'll need to modify the reflector. For the drop in, look at the second bullet under Minimag(2AA)
*Minimag(2AA):*

LED:

Terralux TLE5EX drop-in
Good output but lacking a bit in heatsinking

Sellers: Batteryjunction(coupon code "CPF2006" for 5% off)
Green and Red LED(links to Batteryjunction)
 
Super MJ LED drop-in
Decent output, heatsinking is not a problem, good runtime
Sellers: Lighthound(2% off coupon "CPF", not sold anymore), Sandwich Shoppe
 
Terralux Ministar2 TLE-5UV, Ultraviolet drop-in for the Minimag.
Sellers: BatteryJunction(coupon code "CPF2006" for 5% off)
 
Nite-ize 3 LED drop-in
Floody and similar output to the stock maglite. Good runtime. Nite-ize info.
Check your local stores.
 
Nite-ize "1 watt" drop-in.
Decent output for a Luxeon I(III?). Decent runtime. Info from Nite-ize.
Check Target and the like.
 
Incan:

Auroralite hotwire mod(review).
Very bright but short runtime and requires a few parts.
2 14500 batteries and a charger, Kit, lamp.


Other:

Disabling the twist on-off switch(constant on).
Good for the talicap switches.
Try a washer of the right size under the "Do Not Remove" plastic piece. The washer should prevent the reflector from pushing down on the lamp holder and turning off the light.
 
Video of an Edison KLC8 LED swap/drop-in in action.
Acrylic Ball
Increase throw when the source is at the right focal point.
If not at the right focal point, it creates a nice round beam(presuming just the source and no reflector).
Here's the link to half of an acrylic ball.
 
*MagDs and MagCs*

LED(Not all, just some of the more recommended ones):

TerraLux TLE-6K2, 4-6 Cell Maglite.
I've heard of may different opinions, some say dim, some say bright, but my guess is that overall you shouldn't be too disappointed by the drop-in. Heatsinking is also lacking.

Sellers: Batteryjunction(coupon code "CPF2006" for 5% off)
 
TerraLux TLE-6EXB, 2-3 Cell Maglite.
I've heard of may different opinions with this one too, some say dim, some say bright, but my guess is that overall you shouldn't be too disappointed by the drop-in. Heatsinking is also lacking

Sellers: Batteryjunction(coupon code "CPF2006" for 5% off)
 
Terralux TLE-6 Red or Green
Red or Green LED drop-in for the Maglite. I haven't seen beamshots but performance should be at least decent
Sellers: Batteryjunction Red, Green (coupon code "CPF2006" for 5% off.
 
Terralux TLE-300M, 4-6 Cells
Bright but there have been one or two reports of loose optics. The beamshots also show a weird beam pattern.

Sellers: Batteryjunction(coupon code "CPF2006" for 5% off)
 
Maglite's own drop-ins, separate 2, 3, and 4 cell versions.
Good for something that you can buy at a store, but there are brighter options out there. Output drops once the module heats up to prevent overheating.
There might be newer Rebel versions of the drop-in. Should be brighter then the Luxeon III versions. Some of the MagLEDs with the drop-ins installed have them.
Look in some local stores, they should have some
Seoul Mod.
Hurricane mod, coupled with the Seoul mod should give a decent output long running light.
Newbie's MagLED review, lots of info.
 
Malkoff devices 2-3D drop-in.
Regarded by most as one of the best maglite drop-ins available. Good heatsinking but expensive and hard to get.
Great throw.
Good runtime.
*Maglite must have a "D" infront of serial number.
Coupon is "CPF"
 
Malkoffdevices 4-6D drop-in.
Regarded by most as one of the best maglite drop-ins available. Good heatsinking but expensive and hard to get.
Great throw.
Good runtime.
*Maglite must have a "D" infront of serial number.
Coupon is "CPF"
 
Malkoffdevices 4-6D Quad LED drop-in.
Great output and should have great durability. There are four drivers in there so even if you somehow manage to break three of them, you would still be able to finish what you need to do. It's expensive though.
Not made anymore.
 
Malkoffdevices 2-4 D or C Tri LED drop-in.
Great output and should have great durability.
Good runtime.
Good throw.
*Maglite must have a "D" infront of serial number.
Coupon is "CPF"
Not made anymore.
 
Malkoffdevices 2-3C drop-in.
Regarded by most as one of the best and brightest single LED maglite drop-ins available.
Good heatsinking, improtant for LED life.
Great throw.
Good runtime.
*Maglite must have a "C" infront of serial number.
Coupon is "CPF"
 
Malkoffdevices 4-6C drop-in.
Regarded by most as one of the best and brightest single LED maglite drop-ins available.
Good heatsinking, improtant for LED life.
Great throw.
Good runtime.
*Maglite must have a "C" infront of serial number.
Coupon is "CPF"
 
Malkoffdevices universal drop-in.
Fits C and D cell lights.
Uses the same optics as his M60 drop-ins.
2 Cree Q5s, good output and the optics provide a good beam. Sign up for his newsletters to have a higher chance of getting one.
Good heatsinking, important for life of LED.

Not made anymore.
 
Malkoff C size Seoul P7 drop-in, 4-6 cells, 5-13v
Bright because of multidie Seoul P7(imagine 4 Seoul P4s in one package). The LED is driven at 1.8 amp.
Good throw with a medium sized hotspot.
Good amount of spill.
Good heatsinking, important for life of LED.
*Maglite must have a "C" infront of serial number.
Coupon is "CPF"
 
Malkoff D size Seoul P7 drop-in, 4-6 cells, 5-13v
Bright because of multidie Seoul P7(imagine 4 Seoul P4s in one package). The LED is driven at 1.8 amp.
Good throw with a medium sized hotspot.
Good amount of spill.
Good heatsinking, important for life of LED.
*Maglite must have a "D" infront of serial number.
Coupon is "CPF"
 
Elektrolumens "Monsterthrow" 3D cell drop-ins (Scroll down a bit and click "Monsterthrow")
IMO more floody then throwy. Good output but not regulated. Different amounts or LED for different runtime and output. More LEDs = more output and less runtime and vice versa.
No more being made from what I see. Seems to be replaced by the P7 mods.
 
KD's Cree drop-in.
Decent output but a Cree doesn't work that well with reflectors.
Rings in the beam
Drop-in + MOP reflector and multilayer coated window.
Drop-in + Aspherical lens kit.
Good amount of throw.
Good flood focus, actual smooth beam without rings or holes.Essentially no spill
 
 
Elektrolumens 3D Seoul P7 drop-in.
Quite a bit of output, runtime will be shorter then the other drop-ins.
At full focus it might have a donut type beam.
 
Elektrolumens Wall of Fire drop-in
Lots of output. 4 Seoul P7s, equals to 16 Seoul P4s.
Pureflood beam, good throw for such a beam due to the amount of output.
He added reflectors and a larger head so this isn't a drop-in anymore.
 
Elektrolumens 3D 2 Cree MC-E drop-in
Lots of output.
Floody beam.
Great heatsink.
Should have good throw for the beam pattern due to the amount of output.
Runtime is probably short unless good rechargeable batteries are used.
 
LED Mods:



Minimag MC-E
Bright, small, short runtime.
Probably more of a "wow" light
 
2 cell Seoul Micropuck.
Good output, good runtime and good regulation.
There are different powers of micropucks so you can have the output you need. Other drivers would also work for higher power, different voltage ranges. Their connections would be slightly different though.
 
Seoul mod, 3D.
Good output, might draw a but much for alkaline batteries (around 1 amp draw from the batteries). Should be similar to the Malkoffdevices drop-in if done properly.
Different drivers can be used to suit your needs and battery inputs. 2D, 3C, 6 AA cells, multimode(high, low, strobe etc.)
 
Cree mod, 3D
Good output, simple(no driver), direct driver(dims as the batteries die).
Direct drive can be used for more output, ensure good thermal path.
Like the above mod, except with a resistor. Different resistors can be used for different runtime and output. A Seoul can be used.
 
Seoul P7 Mod. Another one
Can be pretty bright.
Can do without the driver if you have the right voltage or resistor.
Even direct driven works.
 
Seoul P7 Mod under $30 for Maglite 2C
Good price and the module comes with most of what is needed.
Bright
Can be adapted for other C sized Maglites.
 
Seoul P7 mod for 2D maglite
Another Seoul P7 Maglite mod
Multimode Seoul P7 mod
Multimode to improve runtime if needed and for lower output
 
Cree MC-E Mod.
Can be really bright.
Can be without a driver presuming the right battery voltage and/or resistor. Direct drive can work
Can be wired in parallel, series, or 2s2p
Smooth reflector can produce a doughnut shaped hotspot though.
 
SST-90 3D build
Brighter then most of the other LED mods and drop-ins
No driver necessary
Works with a smooth reflector
Similar mod with Optic and Lens beamshots.
 
Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex
More complex then others.
Bright and relatively small.
 
Drop-in mod.
I don't know how this works but some grinding and fitting should make this drop-in fit right into the Maglite.
Good output.

Mag 1D SST-90 build Here's another
Smaller then a full sized Mag and still bright
Direct drive
Can be very bright
Doesn't need OP reflector for smooth beam

Ostar Aspherical Mod

*Quad LED mods*:


Quad LED mod.
Simple(no driver), good output, runtime could be a bit short.
Appropriate drivers can be used for more efficiency, output, or different amount of LEDs.
 
Quad Mag 2C SSC P4
Not as simple but regulated and can be brighter then the above.
Variable output.
 
Quad Cree 2D.
Multiple modes
Lots of output
8 AA batteries
 
Incan mods(Easier ones):

Magite's own Xenon bulbs.
More and white output.
 


Using a 3 Cell bulb in a 4 Cell, 4 Cell in a 5 Cell, 5 Cell in a 6 Cell, no xenons. (Works with rechargeables too)
Higher output, whiter beam, and not too expensive. Overdrives the bulb so expect shorter bulb life. I'm not sure if a 2 cell will take a 3 cell overdrive.
 
6D cell in a 2C. 3 CR123 batteries with a adapter and a 6 cell bulb.
6D output in a 2 C. You can also use 2 Li-ion batteries and a 5 cell bulb(no xenons for the Li-ion).
 
3Cs in a 2D, 4Cs in a 3D, 5 Cs in a 4D and so on.
Higher output and whiter beam and not too expensive. Rechargeables work too. I'm not sure if a 2 cell will take a 3 cell overdrive.
 
5 cell bulb with 2 Li-ion cells
Higher and whiter output without too much cost if you already have a cells.
 
ROP mod.
Much more output but also requires a bit of work. Metal reflector and glass window needed. Batteries depends on the user and the light. High and low bulb.
Peilcan Big D bulb usually overdriven by a 7.2v source(6 NiMh batteries or 2 Li-ion).
 
Mag85.
Much more output but also requires a bit of work. Metal reflector and glass window needed. A Bi-pin adapter can be used if unpotted bulbs are bought. Batteries depends on the user and the light.
Welch Allyn 1185 bulb usually overdriven by a 10.8v source(9 NiMh batteries or 3 Li-ion).
 
Mag 5761
More output then a ROP. But also slightly harder, needs a bi-pin adapter. Glass window(Lens), metal reflector with a big enough opening, batteries depend.
2 Li-ion battery that can handle the load or 6 good NiMh batteries.
 


Threads of interest. Most powerful Maglite mods. Destructive bulb testing.
Incan Mods(more involved):

2D Mag 623
Tons of output.
The needed parts:
A Tri-bore 2D Mag Host
Osram 64623 (or 64633) bulbs
An aluminum reflector
A glass lens
A High-Temp Switch mod or switch replacement
A 15.6V battery pack from LuxLuthor
A Universal Smart Chager
Optional: An FM3V-2 replacement head (has alum reflector and glass lens)
Optional: AW's MagD Incan Driver (switch replacement)
Optional: A voltage meter or e-station (VERY useful-removes battery resting guesswork)
 
Thanks to 299792458m/s
 
Other:

UCL window(lens).
Glass window(or lens if you choose to call it that). More scratch resistant then the stock plastic window and lets more light through then the stock window. Might have a visible difference depending on how scratched your stock window is.
Stores: Lighthound, Flashlight Lens(52 mm).
 
Borafloat window(lens)
Glass window(or lens if you choose to call it that). More scratch resistant then the stock plastic window. More resistant to thermal shock then the UCL but lets less light through. Good when you are making a high power Incan mod for you maglite.
Stores: Lighthound, Flashlight Lens(52 mm).
 
Metal reflectors:
Not much improvement in output but much more resistant to heat then the stock plastic ones(necessary for high power Incan mods). Also different amounts of texturing available.
Sellers/makers: Kaidomain, Fivemega.
 
Maglite C tower, For C cell Maglites.
Won't melt like the stock plastic tower.
Good heat transfer, should improve heatsinking for LED drop-ins, how much I'm not sure(gaps between the heatsink and the drop-in).
Post of some maglite C replacement parts/heatsink/better parts/attachments.
Prefocused Mag.
So the bezel on tight is always at the right focus.
 
*Magcharger:

*LED:

Terralux TLE-300MR.
Good output, I'm not sure about anything else. Beam shots show a weird pattern.
Sellers: Batteryjunction(coupon code "CPF2006" for 5% off)
 
Incan(simpler ones):

Drop-in a Welch Allyn 1160.
Higher and whiter output. No special parts needed beside the bulb.
 
Drop-in a Philips 5761.
Higher and whiter output. No special parts needed beside the bulb.
 
Here's a list of (currently available) LED PR flange bulbs started by john2551.

All should work on a Maglite C or D.




john2551 said:


> I'd like to compile a list of (currently available) LED PR flange bulbs that will fit just about ANY generic flashlight. So far i have:
> 
> TerraLux: http://www.terraluxcorp.com/products/TLE1.php?PHPSESSID=229c772fc71f7f7f4e1b93fff0127f53
> Dorcy: http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=411642
> EverLED: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/everled.htm
> PR2 WHP1: http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi?product=LIGHTS
> SMJLED: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/smjled_bulb.htm
> SMJLED2: http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_52_82&products_id=853
> LunaLEDs: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/lunaled_2cell.htm
> Tektite: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/tektite_lpr-3.htm
> Tektite: http://www.tek-tite.com/src/product_info.php?id=1057
> Tektite: http://www.tek-tite.com/src/product_info.php?id=1059
> Nite-Ize: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/niteize_magbulb.htm
> LEDtronics: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/ledtronics_prbulb.htm
> TLE-20 : http://www.terraluxcorp.com/products/TLE-20page.php?PHPSESSID=4f808f65d13548315854c122c91dad71
> Tektite: http://www.tek-tite.com/src/product_info.php?id=3056
> Night Pearl: http://www.sinounion.com.hk/index1.htm
> LEDcorp: http://www.warrencustomoutdoor.com/pl-bulbs.html
> EverLED (diamond): http://www.everled.com/everled-fbr/?content=diamond (for lanterns with negative voltage)
> Battery Station: http://www.batterystation.com/cpf2.htm
> Nite-Ize: http://www.niteize.com/productdetail...product_id=166
> 
> *MANUFACTURER / VOLTAGE RANGE / CELL # ALKALINE / CELL # NiMh / LED type*
> Terralux TLE-1F / 2v-9v / 2-6 / 2-7 / 1 watt Luxeon
> LunaLEDs / not stated / 2 ONLY/ ---- / 1 watt CREE
> Dorcy 1 watt / 1.5v-8v / 1-5 / 1-6 / 1 watt ?
> EverLED / not stated / 1-6 / 1-6 / 1 watt Luxeon
> SBLs PR2-WHP-1 / 2.8v-12v / 2-8 / 3-10 / 1 watt ?
> SBLs PR2-W1-WVR / 1-4.9v / 1-3 / 1-4 / 10mm
> SBLs PR2-4.5V / 4.5v / 3 ONLY / ------ / 5mm
> SBLs PR2-6V / 6v / 4 ONLY / ------ / 5mm
> SMJLED / not stated / 2 ONLY / 2 ONLY / 5mm
> SMJLED2 / not stated / 2 ONLY / ------ / 5mm
> Tektite LPR-2 / 3v / 2 ONLY / ------ / 1 watt luxeon
> Tektite LPR-3 / 4.5v / 3 ONLY / ------ / 1 watt luxeon
> Tektite LPR-113 / 6v / 4 ONLY / ------ / 1 watt luxeon
> Tektite LPR-10 / not stated / 2-6 / 2-6 / 10mm
> LEDcorp Epieon 2 / 3v / 2 / ------ / 1 watt ?
> LEDcorp Epieon 3 / 4.5v / 3 / ------ / 1 watt ?
> LEDcorp Epieon 4 / 6v / 4 / ------ / 1 watt ?
> Sino Union Night Pearl / 1,2,3 & 4 cell versions / 5mm
> LEDtronics / 3v / 2 ONLY / ----- / 5mm
> Nite-Ize / not stated / 2-6 / ----/ unknown
> Terralux TLE-20 / 3-6v / 2-4 / ----/ unknown
> BatteryStation / ----- / 2 only / ----/ 1 watt CREE
> Nite-Ize 1wattPR/----/ 2-6 /----/???



The Welcome Mat is also a great resource.

P60 drop-ins thread for those of you who would also like to upgrade your P60/P90 accepting lights.

(in progress)


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

All of these will work in the appropriately sized C or D Mag (except the reverse polarity one)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178595


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

*Nite-Ize* 3 emitter drop in for Incan Minimag
- ~8-10L (estimated) output, long run time, all flood, no hot spot or throw beyond ~15-20 feet. White LED model has a blue-ish tint. Multi colors available. Very good close proximity, emergency back-up light.
- Sellers: target, wal-mart, Frys
- Information URL: http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=28&product_id=110

**edit** the white wall beam shot in the URL above shows a very intense hot spot. No such spot exists however. I think they used a very long shutter speed to capture the light in that pic.... it is very deceiving.


----------



## Stress_Test

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

So, are the Xenon bulbs less forgiving of overdriving than the Krypton bulbs?


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

Yes. They are white and brighter because they are driven closer to the edge then the normal ones.


----------



## Cydonia

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

I was hoping to convince someone to create a definitive resource for all new users who continually ask the perennial question “What can I do to make my old 3D Maglite better?” This and similar questions regarding quick cheap upgrades to old Maglites are so common and pervasive on these forums that I’d like to see a permanent sticky addressing it established 

One of the most inexpensive upgrades anyone can do for C and D Maglites is to replace the low quality plastic lens with a high transparency coated glass one called UCL (Ultra Clear Lens). It can allow up to 10% more light to pass through! The glass is so clear that it appears, sometimes, that the Maglite has no lens at all! Both the C and D size Mag’s use the same size lens - 52.1mm x 1.90mm. One source to obtain them is at flashlightlens.com on this page. Cost is only $6.25 and is well worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## Swagg

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

Yeah thanks for this post, it answers all my "beginners" questions. It's getting me started on four projects, then I can get to bigger and better stuff.


----------



## Essexman

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

Great idea this thread. Thanks for doing this.

Here's a link to my tutorial for anyone looking to upgrade a 2D (or 2C) Mag to a SSC P4 LED using a micropuck driver. Suitable DIY project if you have a soldering iron and a few basic tools.

[Any questions, please post in the thread. I don't mind the odd PM from people with questions, but I don't always have the time to respond, also sometimes the questions could be answered by others on the forum.].

Cheers


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

Great thread! :twothumbs


Should be a sticky.


----------



## ltiu

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*



Stress_Test said:


> So, are the Xenon bulbs less forgiving of overdriving than the Krypton bulbs?



I am running a 3 cell MagNum Star (Xenon) off 4x AA NiMH no problems so far.


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

But remember NiMh batteries have lower voltage then alkaline batteries. 1.2v vs 1.5v. That is probably why the bulb didn't pop.


----------



## jugg2

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

The Philips 5761 is a good mod for the MagCharger.


----------



## gunga

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

I don't have anything to add for the moment (will have to look through my mag mods) but this should really be made a sticky.

I've read/seen basically the same question (how do I mod my AA/C/D mag) repeated about 5 times a week. Amazing how no one searches, but also, the information is all over the place, so centralizing it would be a great idea.

:candle:


----------



## cfromc

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

Are there any threads that show step-by-step mods for the minimag LEDs? Like emitter changes for more output.


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

I remember seeing at least one but I can't find it right now.


----------



## Blue72

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

Here is the april Fool's Malkoff Minimag Drop In thread

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193863


----------



## TigerhawkT3

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

Cool thread, Gunner12. It'll make a lovely link in the Welcome Mat. :thumbsup:

I have five Minimags and ten Mags, and only ONE of those is a bone stock incan. 

Incan:

There are lots of good bulbs to use. Look for products from Osram, Philips, GE, Sylvania, and Welch-Allyn. These are only a few manufacturers out of many, so keep on the lookout.

Try www.bulbconnection.com. They carry lots of bulbs, and have at least some specs on most of them. They also have a great search function.

BTW, I'm using a 5-cell Mag-Num Star (xenon) with a pair of Li-Ions, and it works fine.

Most high-powered incan mods will need an aluminum reflector (available from CPFer fivemega or www.kaidomain.com) and glass window (available from www.flashlightlens.com or www.kaidomain.com). Bulbs above 30-35W or so are likely to melt the stock plastic components.

Few bulbs have a standard PR base (the ROP bulb being an exception). The most common base for high-powered incans is a bi-pin, as seen in the stock incan Minimag. Of course, these are much more powerful, so you can't just drop them into a little plastic socket. There are two main options: get a PR>bi-pin adapter, or replace the entire bulb socket. You can get an adapter from fivemega or www.kaidomain.com. The second option, replacing the entire socket, requires more work, but is usually cheaper and more effective. The solution I use is CPFer kiu's "high-temp socket."

Ordinary alkaline batteries are pretty much out for most incan mods. The most popular solution is using NiMH AAs, either in an adapter or permanently assembled into a pack. For adapters, look for fivemega's or modamag's work. For custom-made battery packs, contact CPFer LuxLuthor or try www.cheapbatterypacks.com. The advantages of an adapter are that you can remove the cells from it and charge them individually, while a pack may be easier to handle and capable of higher current.

If you want to pack four AAs side-by-side, you'll generally need to bore out your Mag (for a greater inside diameter). Boring is also necessary for 2/3A cells (see www.cheapbatterypacks.com for more info on this size and other cells).

One bulb I'm using is the hundred-watt Osram 62138, which is used in the USL. The USL is a 2D Mag holding 11 high-current AA NiMHs, with a few thousand lumens of output. My version uses 12 weaker AA NiMHs in a 4D (with an LM317T-powered LED sticking out of the tailcap for a low mode). The 62138 is a very nice bulb, but there many others. 

Remember, incan mods can pack some serious power, so please be careful.

LED:

The main issue with LED Magmods is the heat. The heat produced by an emitter (or emitters) must be moved away from it somehow, and that task is very difficult in the stock Mag bulb post. Even Mag's own MagLED has built-in thermal throttling, which decreases power as the unit heats up in order to prevent it from being damaged by the heat. For this reason, high-power LED mods generally pack a heatsink into the entire width of the Mag tube, to transfer heat from the emitter(s) to the heatsink, then to the Mag's body and into the surrounding environment.

To make your own custom mod, look for a heatsink from CPFers H22A, modamag (modamag's work is available at the Sandwich Shoppe), or others. These allow you to choose your own emitter(s) and driver(s) for a personalized touch.

One driver I've found handy for LED Magmods is the LM317T, available at RadioShack and www.kelvin.com, among other places. It allows you to power your emitter(s) with constant current, determined by a resistor or pot. Examples are the Birthday Mag (link, link) and EZ-Dim (link). This driver is cheap and easy to use, but is less efficient than many other drivers.

Another method to control the output of your LED Magmod is a simple resistor. Use a resistor calculator to determine what value(s) to use.

Minimags:

There aren't too many mods available for the Minimag. Most focus less on raw power and more on practicality. They generally have a bi-pin base (like the stock incan Minimag bulb) and an emitter, with a driver in the middle. Another old LED drop-in is the Opalec Newbeam. To my knowledge, there are no incan mods for the Minimag more powerful than the Auroralite hotwire kit.

...Yet. :devil:


----------



## Blue72

*Re: Maglite LED and incan mods, Overview*

Gene from Malkoff has hinted that he has played around with a few minimag samples. I think everyone should express their voice to him in wanting one.

.............This is not part of the April Fool's joke either


----------



## NA8

Deleted info as it's now in the first post.


----------



## Gunner12

:bump:


----------



## NA8

Deleted info as it's now in the first post.


----------



## kaichu dento

Sorry if I missed it, but could you please update to include the Solitaire too?

Thanks for putting this thread up!


----------



## Brownstone

Gunner12,

Some suggestions for changes...


Clarify that the MiniMag section is for the 2AA MiniMag.
Create a 2AAA MiniMag section
Add the following LED upgrade to the 2AAA MiniMag (and any others you know of)
 TerraLux TLE-20 LED kit. Includes bi-pin LED, reflector for 2AA and 2AAA MiniMags, and PR base bulb adapter.

Cheers!


----------



## Gunner12

:bump:


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Here's another handy little mod, with a few builds floating around.

Get a 3C or 3D Mag, and prep it for a DHS heatsink. Cut the cam off the stock reflector. Dremel down the centering posts on the DHS, and drill out some extra holes outside the emitter pedestal. Install the DHS, and epoxy a Seoul P7 to it. :devil: Wire up the P7 properly, and pop in three C or D NiMHs. You're done.

This mod has guides here, here, and here.


----------



## StarHalo

Quick question: The Terralux TLE-300M info says it could be used in a 2D Mag with some creative power sourcing - What would sufficiently power this drop-in in a 2D host?


----------



## Cydonia

StarHalo said:


> Quick question: The Terralux TLE-300M info says it could be used in a 2D Mag with some creative power sourcing - What would sufficiently power this drop-in in a 2D host?



In a 2D host you could use 6AA's in series. One of those nice expensive fivemega 6AA holders (seem sold out at the moment...) would be ideal  There are cheaper options...Litemania or kaidomain has 3AA -> 1D adapters I think. But that's what people do to get that TerraLux to work in a 2D.


----------



## riflemanwi

what is the procedure to disable the twist on/off on mini mag-lites?


----------



## Brownstone

riflemanwi said:


> what is the procedure to disable the twist on/off on mini mag-lites?



There are several ways, depends a little on which drop-in you are using.

The easiest way is to remove the piece that says "do not remove". It is the action of the bezel depressing that piece that turns the light off. Sometimes, even without that piece, the bezel pressing on the drop-in will act as a switch. In that case, a copper washer under the drop-in works well.


----------



## davedds

riflemanwi said:


> what is the procedure to disable the twist on/off on mini mag-lites?


 
I think all you do if pop off that black plastic part that has "Do not remove" on it and then the "reflector" does not push down on the whole pill/bipin thing and which breaks contact with the body = on/off.


----------



## riflemanwi

davedds said:


> I think all you do if pop off that black plastic part that has "Do not remove" on it and then the "reflector" does not push down on the whole pill/bipin thing and which breaks contact with the body = on/off.



im running a nite eyz on/off button and their 3 led lamp. removing the " do not remove" piece didnt work


----------



## Gunner12

Try the washer method. The switch turns on when a small piece of metal makes contact with the underside of the lip. A right sized washer would ensure constant contact.

I just came back from a trip so give me a few days to update.


----------



## js

Is there any more info on the TeraLux TLE-300M? Does anyone here have any direct experience with it?


----------



## Burgess

Very handy having all of this information in one thread. :thumbsup:


Thank you to everyone for your efforts.



BTW, is the *Opalec Newbeam* still manufactured ?


I sent them an e-mail several weeks ago, but never rcd. a response. :scowl:


Wanted to know if they'd make new model with Nichia DS or GS emitters.



*Hey Opalec !*

Are you listening ? ? ?


Why didn't you answer my E-mail message ?

:shakehead
_


----------



## StarHalo

Cydonia said:


> In a 2D host you could use 6AA's in series.



Ah ha, knew those battery adapters must be good for something. But wouldn't the 2D/8AA setup be brighter and/or have longer runtime?

EDIT: Turns out a couple of other posters have tried this, and while it does up brightness/runtime, a 2D/8AA adapter doesn't fit in the current gen Maglites without boring (the adapter does fit in versions from ~10 years ago, but then the drop-in doesn't fit). Looks like I'll just get some Energizer e2 Lithium AAs to up the voltage for special occasions. And it appears that Kaidomain is the only remaining seller in the universe selling 2D/6AA adapters, hope my order goes well..


----------



## davedds

riflemanwi said:


> im running a nite eyz on/off button and their 3 led lamp. removing the " do not remove" piece didnt work


 
I had the same LED drop in and the two bipins on the the drop in are very long. I snipped them so when the head get screwed down it does not push on the drop in and then that will work. you could try to push the drop in all the way down till it meets flush with the body also you might have to take the tail cap off put in two AA and push up into the the AA's while you are pushing down on the dropin. The spring in the tail cap prevents you from pushing too hard on the dropin...

did I loose you???


----------



## riflemanwi

davedds said:


> I had the same LED drop in and the two bipins on the the drop in are very long. I snipped them so when the head get screwed down it does not push on the drop in and then that will work. you could try to push the drop in all the way down till it meets flush with the body also you might have to take the tail cap off put in two AA and push up into the the AA's while you are pushing down on the dropin. The spring in the tail cap prevents you from pushing too hard on the dropin...
> 
> did I loose you???


yes.. ha


----------



## Blue72

you can add this crazy bright minimag drop in to the list

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvhBPQbnjHk


----------



## Brownstone

riflemanwi said:


> im running a nite eyz on/off button and their 3 led lamp. removing the " do not remove" piece didnt work




The NiteIze 3Led is one where the washer trick worked for me. Remove the "do not remove" piece and reinsert the drop-in with a properly sized washer between the drop-in and the body.





​ 
The problem here for me was that the drop-in has a little "stub" of plastic that was fitting into the hole at the top of the Mag body and pressing the switch. The gives the stub a place to fit without pressing the switch.


----------



## riflemanwi

Brownstone said:


> The NiteIze 3Led is one where the washer trick worked for me. Remove the "do not remove" piece and reinsert the drop-in with a properly sized washer between the drop-in and the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The problem here for me was that the drop-in has a little "stub" of plastic that was fitting into the hole at the top of the Mag body and pressing the switch. The gives the stub a place to fit without pressing the switch.



worked perfect for me, thanks guys


----------



## LuxLuthor

Oh very nice thread. Thanks for putting this together and updating it. I never saw this until TigerhawkT3 just linked it.

Subscribing


----------



## iapyx

very nice to see this list.

Maybe you can add the 2C li-ion batteries in a 2C (with extension) or a 2D [email protected] in combination with a Philips 5761 bulb. I cannot find it listed here. Northern Lights has written a lot about the 5761. 

iapyx


----------



## gunga

Hey, anyone tried using a Mag C tower on an older Mag C? I know there will be a gap (1 mm) so that heat is not conducted into the body, but is the towe ritself a good enough heatsink to improve performance on Magleds? How muc h longer till thermal throttling?


----------



## Brownstone

I don't know if this counts as a "mod" or "drop-in", but the Mag Xenon bulbs themselves are a big upgrade from the stock Kypton bulbs.


----------



## warlord

One that I'm waiting for is this:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9358

It's really a drop in for the WF-500 but fits the MagD after you grind down the threads on the reflector. There are some shortcomings but I like the idea of being able to run 1, 2, or 3 leds for various brightness/runtimes and the price isn't bad either. Also with the 3.6V-9Vinput you can use a wide range of batteries/adapters.

I'm trying to decide if I want to stay 3C or go 2x18650 or maybe 6xAAA.

I think the trouble with having a list like this is that I've got this urge to buy lots of hosts so I can try all these drop-ins and mods.


----------



## iapyx

Brownstone said:


> I don't know if this counts as a "mod" or "drop-in", but the Mag Xenon bulbs themselves are a big upgrade from the stock Kypton bulbs.


 

The Mag Xenon bulb is already in the list.


----------



## Brownstone

iapyx said:


> The Mag Xenon bulb is already in the list.



I _think _that was edited in after my post...


----------



## 2xTrinity

iapyx said:


> very nice to see this list.
> 
> Maybe you can add the 2C li-ion batteries in a 2C (with extension) or a 2D [email protected] in combination with a Philips 5761 bulb. I cannot find it listed here. Northern Lights has written a lot about the 5761.
> 
> iapyx


This is quite an impressive build, particularly with a smooth reflector for maximum throw.

Extension is not necessary if you're willing to take a dremel to the stock switch -- both grind down the top edge where the switch seats on the retainer ring, and remove about 6mm thickness from the base, which is just useless plastic. With the combination of those two chagnes, it's possible to fit the larger AW cells with no extender.

The 5761 is unfortunately just too big to fit in the tailcap of a C mag, but the 1185 will fit in the tailcap of a 3C.


----------



## iapyx

Brownstone said:


> I _think _that was edited in after my post...


 
I doubt it. My post #42 should then also have been added in post #1 :duh2:


----------



## mackey

i added the TLE-20 to my AAAx2 miinimag

so much better than the incan











from an incan minimag AAx2 (larger 1)


----------



## gunga

I just saw another new question about maglite upgrades.

How about we make this a sticky?

:thinking:


----------



## warlord

gunga said:


> I just saw another new question about maglite upgrades.
> 
> How about we make this a sticky?
> 
> :thinking:



This is in the "Threads of interest" sticky at the top of the section.


----------



## rayman

Nice thread. It really needs to be sticky.

rayman


----------



## Purrkieset

If someone hasn't already mentioned this. 

Gene no longer produces the Quad drop it. You might want to update the list. Also his store links have changed so you might need to update the existing links.


----------



## Furrballz

:thumbsup:Great Thread! Very good overview to the possibilities of Maglite Mods!


----------



## Blue72

mackey said:


> i added the TLE-20 to my AAAx2 miinimag
> 
> so much better than the incan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from an incan minimag AAx2 (larger 1)


 

I always wondered how they compared to the smjled, anyone know which one is brighter?


----------



## 2000xlt

THIS should def be made a sticky


----------



## Gunner12

Added the Elektrolumen P7 drop-in.


----------



## gunga

dd61999 said:


> I always wondered how they compared to the smjled, anyone know which one is brighter?


 
This is the only drop-in that fits a AAA minimag, so not really much to compare. The SMJ for AA minimag is brighter tho.


----------



## Furrballz

Great thread Gunner12! :thumbsup: Many thanks for compiling this!


----------



## metlarules

Wow! That hurricane mod for the mag led looks tempting.


----------



## Gunner12

metlarules said:


> Wow! That hurricane mod for the mag led looks tempting.



Add that with a Seoul P4 and you should get a decently bright long running light.


----------



## 22hornet

Hello,

Does anyone have experience with the Terralux TLE5 dropins in the colors red and/or green?

They look very tempting...

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Blue72

you need to add the aspheric lens for the minimag on the list.

They are amazing!!! I can light things 350 feet away with my aspheric lens minimag with the terralux tle-5ex cree drop in and still maintain decent spill.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/200487


----------



## Gunner12

Added Red and Green Terralux drop-ins for the Maglite C/D and Minimag.


----------



## Gunner12

:bump:


----------



## Gunner12

Added the Mag623 Guide by 299792458m/s

Any Maglite drop-ins/mods that I should add?

I know that there are more Hotwire mods to be added.


----------



## CampingLED

The latest P7 drop-in module at DX seems to be made for a Mag C/D.


----------



## Gunner12

I'll need to find some confirmation of that though. It does look interesting.


----------



## Gunner12

Added Malkoff's tri LED drop-in(for 2-4 C or D cell Maglites).


----------



## CampingLED

Moderators, please make this thread a sticky.


----------



## KiwiMark

Is this a good place to throw in a quick review?

I have upgraded my 2 Minimags with the Nite Ize LED upgrade & IQ switch:
Pleasing tint, nice to be able to drop down to 25% output for long runtime and still plenty of light when eyes are night adapted. Easier to tail stand on this switch than the original tail cap. I rate this: A-

I have upgraded one of my 2D Maglites with a Nite Ize LED Upgrade (fits most D & C cell flashlights):
Probably the bluest tint of all my LEDs - not too bad until you compare it to anything else. Nite Ize claim standard bulb runs for 9-10 hours and this LED will run for 50 hours - that's a pretty worthwhile improvement. The focusing works very well with this drop-in, probably just as well as the original bulb. All in all this is a reasonable upgrade for under $10. But it won't excite anyone here, you get what you pay for! I rate this: C+

I have upgraded my 4D Maglite with a Malkoff drop-in:
Nice slightly warm tint - very pleasing. I haven't done a runtime test, but I have 4 new D cells that are 10,000mAh and low self discharge - should be good for many hours of VERY strong light. Lots of light, lots of spill - lights up anywhere incredibly well. I can (easily) read small writing in a service manual from the light reflected of my ceiling. This drop-in is a bit pricey, but I would say that it is 100% worth it if you are going for more light output. I rate this: A+++

I currently have one unmodified 2D Maglite left - can anyone tell me how the 2D Malkoff compares to the 4D Malkoff? I am thinking of spending the money on another Malkoff because the 4D one is so good.


----------



## sims2k

This is what I need for my friends and family that are still holding on to their maglites. Time and time again I have heard the same answer ; " My maglite is working fine...don't need another light"...


----------



## Gunner12

:bump:

Added two Quad LED links.


----------



## Gunner12

Added a Cree MC-E mod.


----------



## bretti_kivi

nice thread, now all I have to do is read 

Bret


----------



## Gunner12

Added Malkoff C sized Seoul P7 drop-in and D sized Seoul P7 drop-in.

Edit: And also Elektrolumens' 2 Cree MC-E drop-in.


----------



## demonietto

Thank you for the informative post, answered a lot of questions for this long time mag user entering the LED era


----------



## selfbuilt

Wow, great thread Gunner. Excellent job pulling this all together in one place. :thumbsup:

Should definitely be a sticky somewhere!


----------



## Gunner12

selfbuilt said:


> Wow, great thread Gunner. Excellent job pulling this all together in one place. :thumbsup:
> 
> Should definitely be a sticky somewhere!



Thanks selfbuilt!

Your reviews are great, informative, lots of pictures, runtimes! Especially good for the newer people who can't decide between lights.


----------



## Linger

Will you edit this into your first post? may be helpful.

LED-Replacement - Flashlight LED Replacement bulbs
Tektite LT-3™ Solitaire Maglite LED-Replacement bulb 

http://www.led-replacement.com/lt-3.html


----------



## Gunner12

linger said:


> Will you edit this into your first post? may be helpful.
> 
> LED-Replacement - Flashlight LED Replacement bulbs
> Tektite LT-3™ Solitaire Maglite LED-Replacement bulb
> 
> http://www.led-replacement.com/lt-3.html


Added thanks!

I remember seeing that drop-in but forgot to add it to the list.


----------



## Gunner12

:bump:

Because there seems to be more new Maglite drop-in/mod threads recently, many of which aren't really necessary if people read this thread.


----------



## tx101

How about adding Wquiles pictorial on how to build a Mag 1D P7 D2flex


See here


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212470


----------



## Gunner12

tx101 said:


> How about adding Wquiles pictorial on how to build a Mag 1D P7 D2flex
> 
> 
> See here
> 
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212470



Added, Thanks!


----------



## Gunner12

:bump:

Added Seoul P7 mod for under $30 (Maglite 2C).

Edit: Wow, didn't notice that this thread was over a year old. That went by fast!


----------



## kohalpha

can i check with everyone, i happen to possess both a Maglite 6D torch and a Maglite 4D LED bulb. what happens if i use the bulb in this torch without dummy cells? would i blow off the bulb immediately?


----------



## Gunner12

It might burn out. The driver might be overvolted and die.

There are a few drop-ins on the list that will take 6 cells without problem. One of those might be good for you.

:welcome: kohalpha


----------



## TigerhawkT3

New Minimag mod:

Mini-KT3: World's first ~1000-lumen Minimag


----------



## Gunner12

TigerhawkT3 said:


> New Minimag mod:
> 
> Mini-KT3: World's first ~1000-lumen Minimag


Added!

Also, did you update the Welcome Mat?


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Gunner12 said:


> Added!
> 
> Also, did you update the Welcome Mat?


Yep, got it.


----------



## asutherland

Gunner12 said:


> Malkoff devices 2-3D drop-in.
> 
> Regarded by most as one of the best maglite drop-ins available. Good heatsinking but expensive and hard to get.
> Great throw.
> Good runtime.
> *Maglite must have a "D" infront of serial number.
> Coupon is "CPF"


 

Anyone know of a new CPF discount code for this guy? "CFP" doesn't seem to work anymore...oo:


----------



## soli

asutherland said:


> Anyone know of a new CPF discount code for this guy? "CFP" doesn't seem to work anymore...oo:



Just in case it wasn't a typo you made, the coupon code is "CPF" (with out the quotes) not "CFP", worked fine for me yesterday.


----------



## asutherland

soli said:


> Just in case it wasn't a typo you made, the coupon code is "CPF" (with out the quotes) not "CFP", worked fine for me yesterday.


 
Haha, yes, my typo was on the forum here (I have teh dum)... but I double checked on the Malkoff site, I am still getting


> Error - Please re-enter your redemption code and try again.


 
When are you entering the discount code? I'm entering it once I get to the paypal site.

Andrew


----------



## asutherland

Aha - I registered on their site, then went to checkout (non paypal) and it has a different discount spot. It works there. -$5.50


----------



## Gunner12

:bump:

Added this maglite P7 mod.

Edit: also added SST-90 build

Edit: added multimode Seoul P7 mod.

Edit: added two mode mods, one Soli and one 2D mag, and another soli mod


----------



## Gunner12

:bump:

Added a few more Maglite mods


----------



## CampingLED

Well deserved additions and woth a 

Thanks for the updates and links.


----------



## streetkid

I'm curious about physical mods for a 3D to make the light look/function better. Something like those tail caps that help breaking a car window, or some sort of lanyard ring, or a massive belt clip.


----------



## bobo383

Gunner12 said:


> Strike Anywhere mod
> Fill the inside with strike anywhere matches instead of an AAA battery.
> More output then stock
> Can actually start fires
> Provides a water resistant match tube:
> 
> (in progress)



With a stock AA incan minimag I have to strike a match to see if the flashlight is lit!


----------



## LukeW

I know this is a silly question, but I have to confirm:

Can you mod an LED Mag3D to an incan? I have a Mag3D LED and I want my first mod to be a [email protected]

Cheers.


----------



## CampingLED

The only difference between the normal incan Mag 3D and the MagLED 3D is the globe. If you buy a loose MagLED (globe unit only) and put it in a normal Mag 3D you have a MagLED 3D. So i.t.o. mods there is no difference if you plan to mod the lamp and other internals.


----------



## PCC

LukeW said:


> I know this is a silly question, but I have to confirm:
> 
> Can you mod an LED Mag3D to an incan? I have a Mag3D LED and I want my first mod to be a [email protected]
> 
> Cheers.


It depends on which MagLED you have. The earlier ones were nothing more than the incandescent MagLite with a LED replacement bulb in place while the later ones were redesigned. The later ones can probably be modified into an incandescent but it would entail more work on your part. The way to tell the difference between the two is to look at the emitter. The old ones have a Luxeon III LED sitting on top of a metal can (5 or 6mm clear plastic dome sitting on a round black plastic piece that is about 8mm in diameter) while the newer ones have a Rebel LED sitting on top of a larger metal can (3mm clear plastic dome sitting offset on top of a tiny rectangular piece). There are a few posts around here showing the differences between the two.

With regards to converting a newer MagLED to a Mag85, you would not be able to use the switch that comes with the light as the tower is completely different and cannot easily be made to fit a bi-pin or potted bulb. I'm pretty sure that an older-style switch or a Mag-Charger switch would just drop in but I'm not 100% sure about this. You would need a new reflector anyway so the deeper reflector of the newer model would not be an issue.

Hmm, I just might build one of these myself with that old incan 3D that I have...


----------



## Gunner12

LukeW said:


> I know this is a silly question, but I have to confirm:
> 
> Can you mod an LED Mag3D to an incan? I have a Mag3D LED and I want my first mod to be a [email protected]
> 
> Cheers.



As said by the previous poster, depends on which MagLED you have.

Check the talicap, if there is a incan bulb, then you have the luxeon version and you can easily make it into a Mag85 if you have the parts.

If not, then get an incan 3D or find another host that could work.

(note to self, need to update the first post)


----------



## Wiggy

Why are alkaline batteries not a good choice for incan? I'm trying to come up with a nice Maglite to keep by the bed, but the cost of NiMH and keeping them charged makes me hesitant on a ROP mod.


----------



## Phaserburn

Wiggy said:


> Why are alkaline batteries not a good choice for incan? I'm trying to come up with a nice Maglite to keep by the bed, but the cost of NiMH and keeping them charged makes me hesitant on a ROP mod.


 
Short answer: because alks cannot maintain the current flow necessary to drive a decent incan.


----------



## KiwiMark

Wiggy said:


> Why are alkaline batteries not a good choice for incan? I'm trying to come up with a nice Maglite to keep by the bed, but the cost of NiMH and keeping them charged makes me hesitant on a ROP mod.



Alkalines are fine for low current draw - the standard Maglite bulbs work fine from fresh Alkalines. But if you want a brighter bulb then the Alkalines really struggle - they just can't deliver the amperage while maintaining good voltage. For a ROP mod you really do have to go with NiMH or Li-ion because they are capable of delivering the necessary amps at a decent voltage. Alkalines also perform poorly over their discharge times - starting OK (if the amps are low) and gradually dropping voltage so that a half flat incan gives you a sickly yellow/orange light output from a standard mag bulb.

I prefer the Li-ion ROP build because charging 2 cells is easier than charging 6 cells and it is easy to have more energy from Li-ion than from NiMH cells.


----------



## qqqqqqqman

Ok, I'm a TOTAL newb with regard to quality flashlights in general, and modding in particular. So, let me get this straight: I can turn my basic Maglite 3D crappy-performance flashlight into a 260 lumen, long-throw (1000 ft.) light that runs for 6 hrs. on 3D alkaline batteries by dropping in this module? :duh2:

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/dropin-module-for-36-dcell-to-fit-maglite-p-1.html

How is the Maglite reflector cut (procedure mentioned in the Malkoff ad) ?

Does this Malkoff drop-in make financial sense? Or can I buy a similar, or better, performing throw flashlight for the similar money? 

Thanks for any thoughts!

**


----------



## qqqqqqqman

Well, I'm just going to try the Fusion 36 drop in for my Mag 3D...seems to have some good results reviewed by members. As it's only $25 shipped, instead of Malkoff prices, not much to lose .

z**


----------



## jimbiss

Lots of good info, I haven't been on here in a long time


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! You're really something! You've been here since '07 and you never shut up!


----------



## Falcon1439

*Easy heatsinking mod for 2D LED maglite?*

I've just bought one and with limited tools and expertise I was wondering if there is a basic/intermediate modification to improve the heatsinking. I live in England so please don't recommend things I can only buy in America or some other far away foreign country.


----------



## othater

I know this is a older thread. 
I have a Mag AA and Mag 2D, Looking for a quick drop in using alkaline batteries. 
I've read the Malkoff is hard to find on their site which are currently sold out.
Did a search for the fusion 36 and it sent me to ebay which was also sold out. 
Any other suggestions for a replacement upgrade?
Thank you.


----------



## Toohotruk

You might want to check the Marketplace Malkoffs pop up over there once in awhile. You'll have to register and create a username to post though. I've bought many things over there and never had a bad experience.

:welcome:


----------



## TJIANG

Still don't sure the difference of these 4 MAGLITE 2D
( exclude MAGLITE 2D PRO )

Anyone can help with explanation please ?


----------



## PyroKid

I have been looking at various ways to mod Maglites, and so far I haven`t found and instructions with regards to installing a TTS-3WCR90 XP-G R5 LED into a 4D Maglite Help please?


----------



## rahul_does

*Re: drop-ins.*

I have asked the Missus Google and she also did not know!!! For the life of me, what IS a 'drop-in'? Please do not ban me. This is a genuine question.


----------



## GunnarGG

PyroKid said:


> I have been looking at various ways to mod Maglites, and so far I haven`t found and instructions with regards to installing a TTS-3WCR90 XP-G R5 LED into a 4D Maglite Help please?



As far as I know you just replace the incandescent bulb with the LED "bulb". They look the same below the flanges.
If you have a newer MAG that has the bi-pin bulb, remove the holder for that bulb also.


----------



## schalliol

I have a stock 6D from the early 90s and want to up the output. I don't need ages of runtime, and I don't want to do any mods. I'd prefer to just pay an amount for something/somethings I can easily drop in (a few min of simple work is okay). I'm going to be using this mainly for camping/night hiking. The first page appears not to have been updated in years. Any ideas of what works very well? Thanks!


----------



## välineurheilija

schalliol said:


> I have a stock 6D from the early 90s and want to up the output. I don't need ages of runtime, and I don't want to do any mods. I'd prefer to just pay an amount for something/somethings I can easily drop in (a few min of simple work is okay). I'm going to be using this mainly for camping/night hiking. The first page appears not to have been updated in years. Any ideas of what works very well? Thanks!


Google Fusion 36.I have one in a 6D and i think its great and IMO perfect for camping if you want to use such a big light in the first place


----------



## Toohotruk

Go for a Malkoff Device...you won't regret it.:thumbsup:


----------



## schalliol

Thanks for both of these ideas. I might try both and use the Fusion 36 in a 2D and try the Makoff in the 6D. I'd guess the 6D would benefit from the focusing ability.


----------



## KiwiMark

I like the RoP bulb in my 6D - lotsa light!


----------



## Toohotruk

KiwiMark said:


> I like the RoP bulb in my 6D - lotsa light!



Definitely worth considering...done with good parts and batteries, an ROP is more than respectable!


----------



## schalliol

I'm having trouble finding the RoP online. Can someone point me to it? I did get the Fusion, and it really is quite nice and easy to install. I would be interested in the other choices though!


----------



## Toohotruk

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?114375-Want-to-Build-a-ROP

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-of-the-Pelican-mini-FAQ-master-thread/page17

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-years-and-still-going.&p=3552998#post3552998

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?259443-Hotwire-How-To-The-ROP-and-the-Mag-11


----------



## KiwiMark

Toohotruk said:


> Definitely worth considering...done with good parts and batteries, an ROP is more than respectable!



I use an aluminium reflector, glass lens and of course the RoP bulb (currently a RoP High in my 6D).
The only weak point for me is my very old NiCd batteries that are only good when they have been recently recharged, but 6 new 10Ah NiMH cells would cost a bit.
I do have several 2D RoPs that I use a lot though - using 2 x 32650 LiCo cells.
I love the light from a well over-driven incan bulb!


----------



## Etrain

Can anyone tell me where I can find the front bexel replacement ring for a C size Maglite? I looking for the tactical (toothy) bezel. thanks for any help.


----------



## Toohotruk

Gene Malkoff used to (and still may) sell them at Malkoff Devices website.

:welcome:


----------



## Remklep

Wow, there is lots of great info here and to be honest a bit overwhelming.
I have been looking through the forum for info on modding my Maglite 6D.
I bought it in 2012 and replaced the standard bulb by a krypton bulb from Maglite.

As I also bought some Maglite Mini LED flashlights, that I use most, I thought it would be cool to transform my 6D into a monster like MrArtillery's Dominator.
But I have a lot of trouble trying to find where I can get the parts for this mod.

Can anyone help out?

Thanks,


----------



## Etrain

Thanks guys for all the help.


----------



## Etrain

Not sure if anyone is interested but I have a few Maglite 6C lights that I have decided to sell. Feel free to contact or check my link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Maglite-6C-...5644134?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item3a8db66566


----------



## G20-Budo

Just curious, does anyone know if Malkoff still makes the Maglite 2D drop in? I've got an old 2D that could use some better output, and it looks like that would be a good option. Thanks.


----------

